# apron with built in potholders



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/apron-pot-holder/


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oh now that is awesome! I may just have to make a couple of these. Potholders always go missing around here and I end up using whatever I can find. Having them on the apron is just one less thing to keep up with.


----------



## gmashomemade (Dec 2, 2009)

That is a great idea... thanks for link

Diane


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder how much weight it adds to the apron? While I LOVE my aprons, I HATE it when the pockets get too filled and they pull at my neck. 

My favorite aprons have a loop at the right hip for me to hang a tea towel off of. I can use the towel for a hot pad, too!


----------

